

FoodSpotting founder on finding cofounder, marketing & female entrepreneurs - giangbiscan
http://asable.com/2010/05/asable-com-interview-of-alexa-andrzejewski-founder-of-foodspotting/

======
andymoe
Oh no, I had better give magicbeef.com a makeover and get on the stick here. I
came up with the idea over a few coronas. Execution makes all the difference
though, does it not?

~~~
giangbiscan
Absolutely, execution is the key. Btw, I checked the site but don't get what
magicbeef is about...

